# Restoring my girl's Miss America



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2012)

My girl and I picked up an Elgin "Miss America" a few months ago from a fellow member. I have gathered up a few missing pieces and am ready to have it repainted & rechromed. I tried to get her to just let me clean it up, but she is determined to have a nice shiny bike. Here are a few pics of how she looked just before I dismantled her & dropped her off at the painter's...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I KNOW the pedals are very incorrect. They were within arm's reach when I got it together so she could ride it just before I tore her down.


----------



## panelman (Oct 24, 2012)

*Very cool!!*

Love it, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, she fell in love with it as soon as she saw the pics. She REALLY wanted a Skylark, but come'on...Doesn't everyone? Figured this would be second best until we win the Lotto and pick up a nice Skylark for her and maybe a Robin for me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Paint Schemes?*

I forgot to write down the serial number so I know exactly what year it is, but does anyone know what paint schemes were offered on these bikes? I've seen this two-tone blue, cream and burgundy, cream and yellow and I think cream(white) and green. Other than this color, I'm not really sure if those others were really offered or just repaints. If anyone has any info, please share. Thanks!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2012)

Serial # on BB is SE8866. Does that sound about right to anyone in-the-know?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't have my book with me but as I remember the factory colors were two tone blue, two tone green, and the cream and maroon. The cream and yellow was offered on other girls Elgins but not on the Miss America although I have seen at least a couple restored to these colors. There are also Miss Americas without the dual light set-up--single Delta front loader on the fender. The only color I have seen these in is dark blue. BTW the light set-up doesn't look quite right on your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2012)

I was hoping you'd chime in Shawn. I remember you mentioned you had one of these(I think) when we met last month. Thanks for the info. Yes, unfortunately the original light set-up must have been swapped out for this repop and switched front loaders. They will be filled,caps chromed & get wired correctly to the tank. The repop piece will also need to be massaged. Or is it completely wrong??


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey Mike,
    Actualy I think the lights themselves aren't correct. Do these have switches on them? If so they aren't the right ones if memory serves because the light switch is on the tank. I can send pics when I get home. I also have one of the other MAs with the single front loader but it needs a total resto. V/r Shawn


----------



## Iverider (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm sure she'll be a treat after her paint augmentation, but the ole' girl looked dandy as is!

I am, however, certain that the "after" pics won't disappoint.


----------



## MaxGlide (Oct 24, 2012)

I've always LOVED that bike.... such sinuous lines.... I would love to find one...

Can't wait to see how she looks when painted!

Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 25, 2012)

Bet she'll be a real head turner when you get her all spiffed up. She looks pretty decent for her age as is.

Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2012)

There is (was) still a lot of OG paint & striping left, but she didn't budge on making it like new again. A few things would've stood out unless they were repainted, like the front rim that didn't match & the headlight set-up. It's gonna be pretty badass when she's done. She's leaning towards the cream/burgundy scheme only because she already has 2 other blue bikes. I personally think it's too much cream. I like the original two-tone blue & white. I'd like to know if the color combos I've seen were offered for all year MA's, 'cuz I'd at least like it to be the correct color for the year. I can't find a nicely repainted two-tone blue MA on the net. That's part of the reason she likes the other colors. Anyone possibly have pics of a restored blue MA?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Color Combos*

Here are the color combos I've seen these bikes in. I've been told by Shawn that the yellow/white was not acutally offered on the MA, but on other girl's Elgins of the year. 













(may be a repaint, but was told a two-tone greeen was offered)








(Another color combo that's probably not correct.)




I know there's a lot incorrect about this, but does look kinda cool)




(Closest thing I could find of a restored bike in the original two-tone blue. Maybe this will convince her to stay OG)


----------



## bricycle (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice!!!! great post!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Any idea what the correct rear fender reflector would be? This is the only pic I could find...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Any idea what the correct rear fender reflector would be? This is the only pic I could find...




Mike,
   This is my bike--same as the pic with dandelions. I just replaced the reflector that I've had for a year but never put on. The girlfriend and I went riding a couple of weeks ago--she loves this bike. I'll send a pic of the reflector this weekend. These are kinda tough to come by because the rubber (as you can see) didn't hold up too well. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Shawn. She's a beaut! I thought that reflector looked a little fuzzy...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a question about the rear light. I purchased a can & lens that I thought would work on it, but sadly didn't. The tube under the carrier is quite a bit longer(like the one on Shawn's). Does this mean it would have a brake light as well? Her's is smashed a bit, but has a little wire retaining clip & little push-in clips on the outer end that either hold something in or possibly act as threads to hold the lens. Looks like the lense should be larger in diameter though. I know you're away, but I'd appreciate some pics and clarification whenever you get a chance. Thanks!


----------



## popawheelie (Oct 26, 2012)

*Jeweled pedals*

I see the jeweled Repro pedals on Ebay always. I bought a set, and they are really high-quality for repros. My rear light can slides in and hits a metal piece hanging down from the rack to stop it. However, there is nothing stopping the can/light from slipping out eventually....no threads or clamps. Wisdom would say put the light in the rack before the rack is put on the bike. Then, wrap tape on the housing of the light on the inside area so it can't slip out of the hole in the rack that it slides through......then put the rack on the bike.
Mike Siddons


----------



## Iverider (Oct 26, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> There is (was) still a lot of OG paint & striping left, but she didn't budge on making it like new again.




Finding another Miss America in original paint? 
Finding another girl who appreciates original paint?

Which would be easier??

Heh heh...only kidding.

I offered to restore my Grandma's old patinated Jetflow for my girlfriend and she said, "Just respoke the wheels so they're not so thin" She didn't even complain that the coaster brake could use a little service. She also has a 1978 VW Westfalia. 

I think I'll keep her around.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, I picked up a set of those pedals too. I'm not even sure if they are correct. I saw them in a few pics and thought they might be. I think they were repopped for the Columbias years ago. I just couldn't find them when I finally got everything together to take a few pics. I don't have the rack right now as it's up North getting painted, but it did seem that the light can slipped into a clip. For some reason, we couldn't get it to come out though. We wanted to take it out and see exactly how it's designed & how to get it working again. Any pics?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> Finding another Miss America in original paint?
> Finding another girl who appreciates original paint?
> 
> Which would be easier??
> ...




She doesn't really mind keeping bikes "as found", as she has a few. She just wants one really nice & shiny bike, and picked her MA to completely restore. She usually rides a blue '56 Jetflow in original condition. She just complains a bit about the squeaky rear wheel...


----------



## Iverider (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice, sounds like you have a keeper as well!


----------



## popawheelie (Oct 27, 2012)

*Pedals and tail light*



fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, I picked up a set of those pedals too. I'm not even sure if they are correct. I saw them in a few pics and thought they might be. I think they were repopped for the Columbias years ago. I just couldn't find them when I finally got everything together to take a few pics. I don't have the rack right now as it's up North getting painted, but it did seem that the light can slipped into a clip. For some reason, we couldn't get it to come out though. We wanted to take it out and see exactly how it's designed & how to get it working again. Any pics?




I've seen some original pedals and they have 3 or 4 jewels, while the reproductions have 5 jewels. The tail light cans are basic. It's a can with threads on the last inch, a red Screw on Lens, a spring inside the can with a metal 4 pronged  top, with a threaded hole (fpr the bulb to screw into) in the middle of that 4 pronged thang at the top of the spring. A fella sells the can with spring on ebay for about $50, and another seller sells the Plastic red Screw on Lens for $30 sometimes, but not always on ebay. I don't have  pics, but I'll see if I can pry it apart and take pics as I have an extra Bike Rack hanging from the rafters.
Mike Siddons


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2012)

fordmike65 said:


> Any idea what the correct rear fender reflector would be? This is the only pic I could find...




Mike,
    Attached are a few pics of the reflector. Basically it is  a white rubber base with a Stimsonite reflector in it. I believe they used these starting either '40 or '41 and don't think they were used again. V/r Shawn


----------

